# shuttle explained



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Now We've all messed this up, I have many times. I know this guy is an open boater but it still applies to us all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCgt5FnkY0Y


----------



## chrisPskis7 (Jun 8, 2016)

*KEYS ON THE RIVER?!?!?!*



NoCo said:


> Now We've all messed this up, I have many times. I know this guy is an open boater but it still applies to us all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCgt5FnkY0Y


 

WHAT?!?! don't ever take your keys on the river, that's a big no no. Always hide your keys, there are several places if the gas cap or shocks aren't good enough but loosing them in the river results in a major pain in the ass.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

What is this? A shuttle for ants?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

chrisPskis7 said:


> WHAT?!?! don't ever take your keys on the river, that's a big no no. Always hide your keys, there are several places if the gas cap or shocks aren't good enough but loosing them in the river results in a major pain in the ass.


Having lost my keys in the river before...I feel your pain. That said, I still keep them with me on pretty much every trip I go out. The key to me is having spares and putting them in multiple places. Since most of the trips I do are 4 days up to a month, I'm not a big fan of hiding them. Plus, I often use a shuttle company and its not always easy for them to figure out where to hide them so I give them a spare and tell them to lock it in the car and bring the primary set with me.

Shuttle logistics can get a bit complicated, but the idea is simple. Keeping everyone happy and making sure you have room for gear and people while minimizing trips for everyone is the hard part sometimes.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

*shuttle explaination to explaination of shuttle*

https://youtu.be/N0w9VDSU_dw


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Beer Keg Shuttle and Rescue Surface;*

Key lock out service provided by AAAA Service also.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

We had 5 of us kayaking one day and one of us left the keys to the truck in the car at the John Dunn bridge. Ok it was me. I had to go to Hondo then all the way back to Taos junction. I owed beers for that one.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

One magic day I was able to pull off the perfect shuttle.

It so happened that I was coming from downriver, and my buddy was coming from upriver. We were both trailering rafts.

We met at the take-out, double stacked his boat on my trailer, and drove to the put-in.

We rafted both boats to the take-out, stacked the boats on his trailer, drove back to the put-in, unloaded my boat, and parted ways.

It was the minimum amount of driving and equal distance for both of us.

The fishing sucked that day, but I'll always remember that glorious shuttle.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Leave the shuttle logistics to a shuttle company...problem solved!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Sometimes family, spouses, or friends have run the shuttle for me. There's no car left at the launch and you usually only have to pay beer, manual labor, or "honey dos". My father is going to help us out this weekend for a Ruby/Westwater trip. I get to run the rototiller in his garden.


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

This video very well might end up being used in our guide training this summer. Very funny. Thx


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

teletoes said:


> What is this? A shuttle for ants?


A open ant farm ,with shuttle I presume!


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

*Have a keypad keyless entry installed.*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EVV3KLK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A36YHT1CK05Z2S

$75 plus install.

Many Fords come with the keypad entry build in.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Several years ago on the John Day, there were 2 identical cars-different license plates and different groups- and 2 different shuttle companies. Both hid the key in the same spot. First shuttle driver took the wrong B car - didn't check plate. Group A showed up but no A car. Several hours later after getting the Sheriffs office involved, and you all know what cell service is like, cars where delivered to take out. Our shuttle company didn't charge us, even thou the other company was at fault. Group B was oblivious - I think-as they were still on the river when we took off.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Nuthin beats a bike shuttleable day run .


----------

